# Living in Natal



## billysink

New to forums, looking for information on Natal, noticed cost of living was fairly low. English speaking and not overly fond of the touristy scene (bars, nightlife). Looking to visits for 6 months a year or more.

What is it like as far as its attitude to foreigners, cost of living, apartment prices, language.

Any help appreciated!!!


----------



## debzor

billysink said:


> New to forums, looking for information on Natal, noticed cost of living was fairly low. English speaking and not overly fond of the touristy scene (bars, nightlife). Looking to visits for 6 months a year or more.
> 
> What is it like as far as its attitude to foreigners, cost of living, apartment prices, language.
> 
> Any help appreciated!!!


I cannot help much with Natal, but if you are looking a little further afield, I live about 3 hours drive south of Natal on the island of Itamaraca. Our nearest airport is Recife one hour away. Let me know if you want to know about this area...


----------



## billysink

debzor said:


> I cannot help much with Natal, but if you are looking a little further afield, I live about 3 hours drive south of Natal on the island of Itamaraca. Our nearest airport is Recife one hour away. Let me know if you want to know about this area...


Absolutely, I would love to hear. Really interested in cost of living, rent, groceries, bicycling, homestays, long term rentals.

Looking for a more laid back place with, only necessities really would be a gymn to work out and some internet.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## debzor

billysink said:


> Absolutely, I would love to hear. Really interested in cost of living, rent, groceries, bicycling, homestays, long term rentals.
> 
> Looking for a more laid back place with, only necessities really would be a gymn to work out and some internet.
> 
> Thanks for responding.


Have a look at this tourism website to see if there is any interest for you:
Itamaraca Tourist Information
Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## Murray1930

Hi Billy
I live in Natal, Brazil. So I will answer your questions.
The Brazilian Real has lost about 30-50% in value over the last two years against the Euro, Pound and US Dollar over the last few years. Therefore everything is cheaper now if you are spending Euros, Pounds and Dollars. Its cheap to live in Natal, property tax for our beach house is 11 pounds a year, a bottle of gas about 10 pounds, water about 6 pounds, electricity costs depend on usage, all the above per month. Food costs in the supper markets are okay. What does cost more here are Electrical and Electronic items. Let me know if you need more details? Tony


----------



## paats1

billysink said:


> New to forums, looking for information on Natal, noticed cost of living was fairly low. English speaking and not overly fond of the touristy scene (bars, nightlife). Looking to visits for 6 months a year or more.
> 
> What is it like as far as its attitude to foreigners, cost of living, apartment prices, language.
> 
> Any help appreciated!!!


Cost of living: a bit outside center, like zona norte, cost cheap; 10/15 Rs for lunch in a self service, 300, 400 RS to rent a small flat/house, 3 RS for bus anywhere, 15 RS a KG of meat, wine (not great) from 10 RS a bottle; beer in a barack on the beach, 5 RS.

If foreigners, most small shop will overcharge etc... quasi all services like mechanics etc will overcharge.

Tourists bars etc, might make you pay twice.

Apparently friendly locals, but will generally try to abuse your kindness.

Very xenophobic general attitude. even towards other Brasilians.

Climate: summer, great by the beach, rest of year, better a few miles inland.

No cultural life; no social life; great outdoors.

Nest beach Santa Rita, corner Genipabu, arounf bar 21; natural pools around.

Rough sea outside natural pools at low tide. but very good surf.

If Tam confirm opening their next international hub here, atmosphere might change a lot.

No known really interesting restaurant; just boring and sometimes well presented and costly.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh

Did you ever move to Natal?


----------

